# Member help question: Elysian Beach Pool and toddlers?



## TUGBrian (Aug 10, 2015)

> Does anyone know if there are any restrictions for toddlers in diapers to use the pool at The Elysian?



question from a member today.


----------



## GregT (Aug 13, 2015)

Brian,

I don't know the answer and think they should call the front desk at 340/775-1000 for an official answer. Thx!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 29, 2015)

yes thank you for taking the time to reply!


----------

